# Blacklisted in Abu Dhabi UAE



## rizwan45 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I have got an oppurtunity to work in Abu Dhabi at UAE in an multi-national organization. Upon my visa application by the organization, they were informed by the security department in UAE that this person is blacklisted to come in UAE.
And my new organization informed me that as I am blacklisted, therefore, they can't anymore bring me with them as the appeal is not an option.

I have never been to UAE or any other middle east country in last 20 years. And never ever been in UAE. Never blacklisted ever any where. 

Offer of the job is still valid, but we ( I & organization in UAE) need to resolve this issue. I have thought of the following to clear myself from this blacklist issue.

1- Go to UAE embassy in Pakistan (where I belong to) and ask them for security clearance.

2- Hire a lawyer in UAE to get me cleared.

Please advise me the way I can handle this issue.

Regards
Rizwan / Pakistan


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

go to the embassy


----------

